
A developer's guide to health and fitness - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2017/06/26/fitness/
======
JSeymourATL
Related podcast out today; interview with Chris Kesser MD - on functional
medicine > [http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-tony-robbins-
podcast/e/](http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-tony-robbins-podcast/e/)

------
adamjones0143
Develop health and fitness apps that work together. Adding HealthKit into your
iOS and watch OS apps creates a more integrated user experience.

